# Starting Gold at 6th level?



## Savage Wombat (Mar 29, 2002)

I wish they'd put this in the SRD where I can get at it.

What's the starting gold for a 6th level PC?

For that matter, if you've got the entire list somewhere, I'd love to have that.


----------



## hong (Mar 29, 2002)

Level 2 : 900 
Level 3 : 2,700 (+1800) 
Level 4 : 5,400 (+2700) 
Level 5 : 9,000 (+3600) 
Level 6 : 13,000 (+4000) 
Level 7 : 19,000 (+6000) 
Level 8 : 27,000 (+8000) 
Level 9 : 36,000 (+9000) 
Level 10 : 49,000 (+13000) 
Level 11 : 66,000 (+17000) 
Level 12 : 88,000 (+22000) 
Level 13 : 110,000 (+22000) 
Level 14 : 150,000 (+30000) 
Level 15 : 200,000 (+50000) 
Level 16 : 260,000 (+60000) 
Level 17 : 340,000 (+80000) 
Level 18 : 440,000 (+100000) 
Level 19 : 580,000 (+140000) 
Level 20 : 760,000 (+180000)


----------



## Savage Wombat (Mar 29, 2002)

Arigato, Hong-sensei.


----------

